# How to - Reverse Camera Retrofit OEM License Plate Light



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This project will show you how to install a reverse camera onto the OEM license plate light. This style of camera is quite common and available from Amazon, eBay and other resellers. Try to find the best quality camera you can with the smallest connector size possible (~ Ø 5mm) in order to minimize the size of the hole you will have to drill into the OEM light.

*NOTE* - If you have access to a 3D printer, I've designed a reverse camera mounting plate similar to the Motormax design. You can read more about it, and download the STL file in this post -

*Mk2 Forum 3D Printing Post - Latest Projects*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9455819

[smiley=stop.gif] *WARNING! * Depending on your local vehicle codes/laws, this modification may or may not be legal since it does partially block the OEM license plate light. Proceed and implement this mod at your own risk.

Remove the left license plate light. The hole in the deck lid is matched to the light, so it only fits one way. Be sure to mark where you want the camera (inboard toward the center line of the car) so you don't install backwards or on the wrong side of the light. *Note* - This is only applicable for the late model '07-'14 snap-fit light. The early '06-'07 screw-fit light won't work.









The mounting hardware; (e.g. nut and lock washer) that comes with the camera are not used to avoid any interference with the OEM light bulb and internal clips. The camera is held in place with double-sided adhesive foam tape.

I bought this reverse camera from Amazon for about 17-Euro. Then removed the hollow threaded stud on the back of the camera so it could be flush mounted. The metal back plate and hollow stud are zinc-alloy (Zamak) so it's quite soft and with a little care and patience, can be work hardened and snapped off with a pair of pliers. You can see where I used a Dremel to grind away part of hollow stud, then realized it was easier (and less risky to the cord) to just use pliers to break it off. Since this will be flush mounted with adhesive, eliminating the stud avoids any interference with the internals of the light itself.

































After removing the light bulb, a 6-mm hole was drilled into the light to allow the camera connector to pass through. Again I used a Dremel tool, started with a small hole, and worked up to a larger hole until the connector would fit through. Note that with this particular camera, the mounting stud on the back is not centered to the camera, so be sure of hole location before you drill.

















Before sticking the double-sided adhesive foam tape to the back of the camera, I wiped the surface with isopropyl alcohol. I started with an over-sized piece of adhesive and used scissors to trim to shape. Because this foam tape is quite thin (about 2-mm thick) I applied two layers to make sure there wouldn't be any gaps when the camera was stuck to the light and to ensure both surfaces would have full adhesion on the back of the camera and the light.

















And don't forget to reinstall the light bulb.

*Note* -

To ensure the camera is pointing in the correct direction (left-to-right) it might be a good idea to delay sticking the camera to the light until the very last step in setting up your reverse camera system. After installing the light into the rear deck, have a friend hold the camera while you check the image from inside the vehicle. Once the correct camera angle has been determined, the adhesive backing can be removed and then the camera can be secured into place. Be sure to wipe the light with isopropyl alcohol to remove any fingerprints so you get good adhesion.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Here is another viable option for a reverse camera I've had installed:








Wedge Reversing Camera | Advanced In-Car Tech


Universal Wedge Reversing Camera With Optional Guidelines. This Camera Comes In Gloss Black In NTSC Format.




www.advanced-incar.co.uk





It's a "Universal Wedge Reversing Camera" which is fitted separately to the license plate light but needs drilling through the bodywork. Picture of it fitted to an Audi TT in webpage above. Please note I didn't use the company above to fit so can't comment on my experience as I used an audio specialist local to me. I can say that the quality of the image is good - not HD but good enough for the price. Video review also in the above webpage.

I had it fitted to an aftermarket Alpine stereo, not sure if compatible with an Audi OEM system so do make sure to check first. Hope that helps someone and gives you another option.


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

FYI, that type of camera can be found on Aliexpress for 1/4 of the price vs the site you linked, for a better quality/higher resolution version (AHD 1080p)


----------

